# IUI Funding thorugh Leicestershire PCT



## fuzzybunny (Aug 25, 2011)

HI

Could some one please tell me if through the nhs funding is available for same same sex couples? or any one with an info or experiances?

thanks 

kim


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, I was told that there is no funding for IUI in Leicestershire at all. Check their policy for IVF as I wrote to them stating it was homophobic as it stipulated a couple being male, female. They said they were changing it but I couldn't wait & went private. I would check but start saving those pennies just in case! xx


Forgot to say that I had 3 IUI's at LRI - all unsuccessful. I then went to Care Notts for IVF & it worked. I would be tempted to do IUI at Care in the future but wouldn't go back to the LRI. After our disappointments I just felt I needed a fresh start clinic-wise. Good luck!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for your respose, How long ago was this when you wrote to them? dont suppose you have the address for them or know where to find it?


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.lcr.nhs.uk/_Contactus.aspx

I wrote to them in 2009 I think so hopefully things have changed.

/links


----------



## fuzzybunny (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you sooo much i will write a nice note to them , but in the mean time once i get back from my hols i shall be saving up some pennies


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

It is possible to get IUI on the nhs.... But.. It's a post code lottery! So let's hope your PCT has sorted out it's policies!

If not... You could always fight it. (whilst saving up for private tx!)

Good luck Hun

K


----------

